# Mazda 5 Caseat Install



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry ladies. I have another car seat question.

We're considering a Mazda 5 which seats 2/2/2. I'd have to put both the infant and toddler outboard. Is it safe for an infant to ride outboard and on which side?

Also is a Mazda 5 roomy enough to RF two? If anyone owns one how do you like it?

Thanks


----------



## Shanny2032 (Aug 10, 2009)

My sister has the Mazda 5 and loves it. She has 2 rear facing Britax seats in the 2 middle seats without any problems. When she folds down the back seats we can fit the (large) double BOB in there and still room for some little things. She really loves it. Most people are not able to have infants in the center past the 1st born, if even then (my last 2 cars that was not an option even with only 1 baby) so it is safe and behind the driver is the safer of the two options. It is a great little family car somewhere in between a station wagon and minivan.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I LOVE my Mazda 5 but my kids are 16, 14 and 11 so no car seats for me. I would think minamally that you could either rear face 2 with both middle row seats all the way back, or one on the right and one on the left if you needed one of the middle row seats for a passenger.

We did a 5 day road trip in ours with one of the rear seats down for luggage, the cooler between the middle row for snacks and the iPod plugged in for books on tape.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a Mazda 5 and you will be able to out two car seat RF no problem...the captian chairs scoot way back...I have three car seats in mine and my RF seat is in the 3rd row so I can hatch load but before my 3.5 year old hot 40 lbs, she was also RF in 2nd row, behind the driver...

I love my car BTW...I get 32 MPG and can fit everyone (family of 6) in there no problem!


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear all the positive reviews. It seemed like the perfect not too big not too small car for our family. The affordability is also a huge plus.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Great thread! I'm expecting our second child and this is on our list of possible family vehicles.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess* 
I have a Mazda 5 and you will be able to out two car seat RF no problem...the captian chairs scoot way back...I have three car seats in mine and my RF seat is in the 3rd row so I can hatch load but before my 3.5 year old hot 40 lbs, she was also RF in 2nd row, behind the driver...

I love my car BTW...I get 32 MPG and can fit everyone (family of 6) in there no problem!

I wonder if you are one of the ones I see on the road







. We are in the same area!


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baglady* 
Is it safe for an infant to ride outboard

sure, its safe. an infant can be safe anywhere in the back as long as the set is installed correctly. middle is preferable, but not mandatory.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *34me* 
I wonder if you are one of the ones I see on the road







. We are in the same area!

I have a topper on it...we are blue! And I have a UU chalice on the back...I need more stickers lol


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

Just popping in to say that because of this thread, the Mazda 5 is now on my radar as a possible choice for us soon! Now that I know about them I look everywhere driving around town, but so far I've only seen one.

Nice to know they're so roomy and get good gas mileage. We're also getting a Radian and now I won't even worry about install!


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jakesmama* 
Just popping in to say that because of this thread, the Mazda 5 is now on my radar as a possible choice for us soon! Now that I know about them I look everywhere driving around town, but so far I've only seen one.

Nice to know they're so roomy and get good gas mileage. We're also getting a Radian and now I won't even worry about install!

Unfortunately I don't think they're as popular in the US as they are in other places (sold under various names). In my area at least it seems like people prefer the family tanks even for one or to kiddos. I had never even heard of them until reading about them on MDC.

I've been reading reviews in car magazines since I started this thread and they've all been really positive.


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

I'll have to visit our Mazda dealership and see what they carry. I've been reading a lot now too and think this might be perfect. I'll have to test drive and see what I think then.

I have seen two (probably the same one twice, actually) around town and I always slow down to get a better look.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess* 
I have a topper on it...we are blue! And I have a UU chalice on the back...I need more stickers lol

Mine is black/black with tinted windows. How is the topper to reach? I have been thinking about a bike rack. I talked to someone at Beavers about it









They are getting more and more popular in this area. There are two at my son's school and one that lives next door.


----------



## jenjenfirenjen (Jan 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess* 
I have a Mazda 5 and you will be able to out two car seat RF no problem...the captian chairs scoot way back...I have three car seats in mine and my RF seat is in the 3rd row so I can hatch load but before my 3.5 year old hot 40 lbs, she was also RF in 2nd row, behind the driver...

I love my car BTW...I get 32 MPG and can fit everyone (family of 6) in there no problem!

I'll be in your shoes soon...3rd baby on the way and my older two are still in car seats. My oldest is getting close to the top harness slot in his Apex. That thing is a beast so I was thinking of getting a trimmer HBB and put him in the 3rd row and the baby RF in the second row, next to my 4 year old in his Nautilus.

My concern with anyone in the 3rd row though is how the heck do I then fit anything much in the back. I could keep the other half of the 3rd row down and put stuff next to whoever is in the 3rd row but then I worry if that stuff were to fall on them. There is just hardly any storage space once that 3rd row is up. How do you deal with this?

I've loved my Mazda 5 for two kids but I feel like it will lose a lot of functionality with 3 kids in it.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *34me* 
Mine is black/black with tinted windows. How is the topper to reach? I have been thinking about a bike rack. I talked to someone at Beavers about it









They are getting more and more popular in this area. There are two at my son's school and one that lives next door.

Are you a Lab School parent by any chance? I am see another lab parent with a black, tinted one at drop off. We are tinted too...I bought the factory Mazda racks because the off brand gets in the way of the sun roof. We have a smaller Thule topper on ours and it works well, side opening is the key. A back opening topper would be a PITA!!!

For space, we do put the seat down sometimes (like groceries) but I actually don't take a lot of stuff ever. I don't use a stroller so that isn't a problem for me.


----------

